# WHO wants to be RANDOM???!!!



## agent A

that's right!! i do!! you can too! just post the most random, off topic, irrelevant, crazy stuff in this topic and be so random it's not even funny!! :tt2: 

here are a few random things:

i just realized i shoulda posted my toad eggs and stuff in the invert section of the forum since the single celled eggs arent vertebrates until they develop vertebrae

20 things to do instead of rearing lucanus capreolus:

1: hunt lucanus capreolus

2: catch lucanus capreolus

3: use a lucanus capreolus as an earring

4: use a lucanus capreolus mandible to pick a lock

5: put a lucanus capreolus in a cup

6: put a lucanus capreolus in a bowl

7: put a lucanus capreolus in an envelope

8: put a lucanus capreolus in the microwave

9: put a lucanus capreolus in the oven

10: bake a lucanus capreolus

11: fry a lucanus capreolus

12: roast a lucanus capreolus

13: eat a lucanus capreolus

14. feed a lucanus capreolus to a dog

15: play catch with a friend using a lucanus capreolus as a ball

16: sit on a lucanus capreolus

17: feed a lucanus capreolus to a mantis

18: put a lucanus capreolus in a person's food at a restaraunt

19: kick a lucanus capreolus

20: change your name to Lucanus Capreolus

random picture!!!


----------



## mutrok4040

My gecko was biting her old toe off today.


----------



## CoolMantid

BLLAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## mutrok4040

My assassin bug is bored today.


----------



## mutrok4040

My B. mendica mismolted.


----------



## CoolMantid

My Gulf Fritillary took off in my room and crashed into the wall.


----------



## mutrok4040

Did it sound like a plane crashing? YEEEEOOOOOWWW BOOOSSSHHHHH!!!!


----------



## agent A

mutrok4040 said:


> My B. mendica mismolted.


ok how does a bleph mismolt?  

anyways, it's 5:23pm here and i've produced more poop than pee today, which is odd for me

hold that thought, gonna go make toilet lemonade


----------



## mutrok4040

agent A said:


> ok how does a bleph mismolt?


IDK! I watched him through the whole molting process. He got his front right leg (not his raptor) stuck in his old body. I helped him a bit, and he got it out, but it is useless to him.. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## CoolMantid

RRAAAWWWRRRR!!!!! SUPRISE CANNIBALISM


----------



## agent A

mutrok4040 said:


> IDK! I watched him through the whole molting process. He got his front right leg (not his raptor) stuck in his old body. I helped him a bit, and he got it out, but it is useless to him.. &lt;_&lt;


oh, ok

maybe this guy can help:


----------



## sueb4653

i'M STUCK AT WORK :sleeping: nline2long:


----------



## mutrok4040

sueb4653 said:


> i'M STUCK AT WORK :sleeping: nline2long:


Lol naughty. On a forum about praying mantises while at work.


----------



## agent A

mutrok4040 said:


> Lol naughty. On a forum about praying mantises while at work.


you say that like it's a bad thing

gonna cook some pasta


----------



## sueb4653

*GOOD THING i HAVE ACCESS FOR WHEN THINGS ARE SLOW AROUND HERE *


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

I love it lol

What could lol stand for?

Little old lady

Lion on leopard

Lego of logistics

Large obese loser

Lilac or lizard

Lift only Lithuanians

Anything I missed???


----------



## mutrok4040

lots of lards

luck of leprechauns

lol o' lol

l o l

lardasaurus of lumps

Ok this next one is the best

lfkubgdhkbvgzjgvhsfdgvnkcyasavm ohksdfuhsm,ucgnsdkuyxfmukwc lfcgcbasjdgnjhbfjyasgfcxn


----------



## brancsikia339

THE MEANING OF HAGS

the meaning of *HAGS* may just go on forever SO... lets start


*H* = hippos *A* = ate *G*= giant *S*= snakes

*H*= hairy *A* = apes G= glue S= snowmen

*H*= hailey* A*= ann's *G*= gross* S*= STARE

*H* = hairy *A* = anorexic *G*= guinea pigs *S*= stink

*H* = Halloween *A* = ants *G*= get *S*= silly

*H* = herrings *A* = and *G*= goats *S*= smell

*H* = horrible *A* = aardvarks *G*= grate *S*= salami

*H* = hermit crabs *A* = attack *G*= good *S*= souls

*H* = have *A* = a *G*= great *S*= summer!

*H* = high *A* = apples *G*= grow *S*= soup

*H* = Hooting *A* = alligators *G*= google *S*= slugs

*H* = Hackberry *A* = Aerobuses *G*= get *S*= S.U.V's

*H* = Homeless *A* = action *G*= group *S*= statistics

*H* = Healthy *A* = association *G*= going *S*= sacred

*H* = Having *A* = acne *G*= gets *S*= stupid

*H* = Hairbrush *A* = airplanes *G*= grow *S*= SAUSAGES

*H* = Half *A* = absorbtive *G*= Ghettos *S*= suck


----------



## agent A

And rofl can be

Rivers often flow loudly

Raccoons over fires live

Relatives oddly fetch liver

Rapidly overeat flipping lemons

Reservation of farting linx

Rotting ovals freak lightly


----------



## mutrok4040

Regalis ova fuzzy lol


----------



## mutrok4040

l.u.m.p.y s.p.a.c.e. p.r.i.n.c.e.s.s. w00t


----------



## mutrok4040

LUMP OFF CARTER


----------



## agent A

If u eat something and it gets stuck, u r officially choking

If u digest something and it gets stuck, u r officially constipated

If u r constipated you are trying to unconstipate your self you make up words like constipationing and call creobroter creburnoter and start a new language called constipationationingersan and live in the bathroom for the rest of your life

I fell asleep in the shower earlier lol


----------



## mutrok4040

Is that one of those direct tv commercials


----------



## agent A

No but this is:

When your cable is slow, you get bored

When you get bored, you go outside

When you go outside, you discover the great outdoors

When you discover the great outdoors, you stop watching television

When you stop watching television, the cable company kidnaps you

When the cable company kidnaps you, you wind up stranded in Africa

When you wind up stranded in Africa, you have mutant elephant children with a hippo

Don't have mutant elephant children with a hippo

Switch to direct tv today


----------



## CoolMantid

Isnt it your buddy Eur0piens b day today?

I ENJOY EATING RICE CAKES!


----------



## mutrok4040

20 things to do with a Pelidnota punctata

1.Kick a Pelidnota punctata

2.look at a Pelidnota punctata

3.feed a Pelidnota punctata a grape

4.put a Pelidnota punctata on a vine

5.put a Pelidnota punctata in a cage fight

6.let a Pelidnota punctata cling to your finger

7.fry a Pelidnota punctata

8.steam a Pelidnota punctata

9. cook a Pelidnota punctata on a brick and eat the brick

10.spear a Pelidnota punctata

11.shake hands with the president

12.put a Pelidnota punctata on your phone

13.put a Pelidnota punctata in a commercial

14.teach a Pelidnota punctata to talk

15.eat a Pelidnota punctata

16.eat a Pelidnota punctata

17.eat a Pelidnota punctata

18.play baseball with a Pelidnota punctata

19.shake hands with the president

20.eat a Pelidnota punctata


----------



## agent A

lol i find those beetles all the time in CT

20 things NOT to do whilst blacklighting:

1 whitelighting

2 bluelighting

3 redlighting

4 orangelighting

5 purplelighting

6 purpleylighting

7 greenlighting

8 yellowlighting

9 brightlighting

10 dig up a dead body

11 die and come back as jeffrey dahmer

12 swallow a swallow

13 throw up

14 jump off a cliff

15 grab random strangers off the street

16 climb back up a cliff

17 fry an egg

18 take a dump

19 cause a power outage

20 set a cliff on fire


----------



## mutrok4040

lol


----------



## agent A

20 things to do instead of eating sprinkles out of the container with a spoon:

1 eat sprinkles out of the container with a fork

2 drink sprinkles

3 pour sprinkles down your throat

4 eat sprinkles with your tongue like a frog

5 smoke sprinkles in a bong

6 smoke sprinkles in a joint

7 snort sprinkles

8 inject sprinkles into yourself

9 sprinkle IV drip!!

10 feed sprinkles to a mantis

11 spit digestive juices on sprinkles then slurp it up

12 feed sprinkles to the neighbor's dog

13 throw sprinkles out a window

14 eat cranberry sauce out of the container with a spoon

15 clean your ears with a severed pinkie finger

16 kiss a refrigerator

17 go whale watching

18 sing ke$ha's song "Blow" at an airport

19 hunt for Osama bin Laden

20 visit agent A's house and steal a deroplatys nymph


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> I'll do the last one
> 
> PINK RAISINS TASTE LIKE OBESE ELEPHANTS


what do u mean the last one? this topic isnt over, is it?  

who's ready for a tongue twister?

say this 5 times fast:

ten turtles took tom's two testicles! :tt2: 

ok not really a tongue twister but this is:

she sells seashells by the sea shore!

and now for a word from yoshi:

YOSHI!!!

that's all yoshi can say, but i'm trying to teach him latin


----------



## mutrok4040

That pic of yoshi u posted scared meh


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## mutrok4040

3rd page yayuuuhhh


----------



## mutrok4040

NOOO 3rd page now


----------



## mutrok4040

NOOOOOO 3rd page.... now


----------



## mutrok4040

NAO!!! 3rd page.... YES!!


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

lol that's funny

i'm surprised hibiscusmile hasnt posted in this topic yet

i thought this would be a hibiscusmile magnet  

at least i finished weeding my garden

time to go put on a sprinkler


----------



## CoolMantid

HEDGEHOGS ARE ILLEGAL IN CA!?!

MEH TURKEY ATE MY EARRINGS!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

You guy's are way too silly!!!

Wouldn't your time be better spent collectively building a ladder to the moon?

Now go walk mango face down by the banana patch! Which is the proper way you ask your teacher to use the bathroom.


----------



## Danny.

I have to take a big dump right now


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo

That is [suprisingly] a gramatically correct sentence


----------



## mutrok4040

Unicorn unicorn unicorn unicorn unicorn


----------



## patrickfraser




----------



## CoolMantid

MEOW!!!!


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> MEOW!!!!


Why did u call me today? And wat up with your answering machine?


----------



## patrickfraser

Sometimes you feel like a nut.....Sometimes you don't.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Like a singing nut orrrr?


----------



## agent A

Mÿ Gęrmâń ïßnt thåt grëāt

Dø içh kare?

ŃĖÏŃ!!!

Fúhrer face:

\/

O O

lllll

&lt;&gt;

ßo what if içh don't speak german? No scheiße lol

I know some Latin fyi


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Almond joys got nuts... mounds don't...


----------



## patrickfraser

Because??????


----------



## patrickfraser

OMG!!! LET THE FIREWORKS BEGIN! The dogs are going NUTS!


----------



## agent A

Ich wünschte, ich könnte deutsch sprechen, es wäre lustig und genial! warum kann ich nicht ficken sprechen Deutsch?! Scheiße! Ich möchte sprechen Deutsch so schlecht! kann jemand mir beibringen Deutsch?

I only know these German words:

Ich

Scheiße

Ficken

Fräulein

Monster

And I only know those because of lady gaga

Who says pop stars can't teach u a language

Maybe my Latin teacher will become a rapper lol


----------



## agent A

tulee joku puhuu suomea kanssani?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Give me a break...give me a break... break me off a piece of that...?


----------



## patrickfraser

Lady GaGa aß ein Haufen Scheiße und dann blitzte eine Scheiße essen Grinsen auf den Paparazzi. :lol:


----------



## agent A

patrickfraser said:


> Lady GaGa aß ein Haufen Scheiße und dann blitzte eine Scheiße essen Grinsen auf den Paparazzi. :lol:


патрицкфрасер је стара прднути ко је љубоморан на Лади Гага тако да фантазира о томе да папараци и бити срања на у нади да ће људи прихватити да његова цреобротер црви и никада неће бити тако страшан као агент-а

:tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Don'ttrustthebluemonkeywithyourwaffles...


----------



## CoolMantid

agent A said:


> Why did u call me today? And wat up with your answering machine?


I did? I just texted you. sryy bout that. I didnt have my phone so maybe my mom called you thinking it was me? Idk okay?

My answering machine is weird, what did it say? Whats wrong with it? Sryy

btw meh mom is taking my phone


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> I did? I just texted you. sryy bout that. I didnt have my phone so maybe my mom called you thinking it was me? Idk okay?
> 
> My answering machine is weird, what did it say? Whats wrong with it? Sryy
> 
> btw meh mom is taking my phone


I thought u had an emergency or something and called be ause of that

I think all answering machines r weird lol no worries

My idolo is soon to molt


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

так что я взял, что монтировкой и сунул мою задницу! После этого я пошел полос по парку, пока некоторые не хорошая уличная банда, подошел ко мне и попытался выбить дерьмо из меня. Я пукнул и монтировкой выстрелил из моей задницы и убил их всех. Затем я пошел в горячей поставщика собака и попросил гамбургер! Наконец моя попа spurca заговорил и позвал меня толстый трах


----------



## mutrok4040

_*unicornzunicornzunicornzunicornzunicornzuncornzunicornzunicornzunicornzunicornzunicornz*__*UNICORNZ ARENT RANDOM UNICORNZ R BOOOSSSS*_


----------



## CoolMantid

η δοντ κνοω χοω το σπεεκ α γρεεκ λανγυαγε βοτ ινδεεδ η τριετ σο δοντ ξυδγε και?!

η λική οραγγες αντ θεϊ λική με! λαλαλάλαλάλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agent A

no primeiro dia de Natal meu verdadeiro amor me deu absolutamente nada por isso empurrou-os de um penhasco e um albatroz veio e cagou em mim para que uma girafa azul poderia lambê-lo de cima de mim e então eu fui para casa e jogou wii Sports Resort e depois enfiei o Wii Remote para cima o nariz da minha mãe em seu sono e, em seguida, cantou algumas Adele


----------



## mutrok4040

los reyes is good


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

Lol a spinach can only speak Spanish in a freezer full of severed Latin teacher heads and they have to have face paintings of red frogs eating kielbasa


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

Lol when I was just a seed, set to germinate in a moist paper towel, I fell in love with a beautiful picture frame but my thick roots couldn't satisfy it enough and it ditched me for a rainbow snowcone and ever since I have wanted to try an oreo coolata


----------



## brancsikia339

.S


----------



## brancsikia339

I


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

I pronounce chicken like "cha-hicken"


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

I say hickory like "ha-hickory" lol

And I don't eat soup

So be that way it doesn't mean Adele is any thinner


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> What time is it for u guys now? It's 5:48 here


It's 5:50 here

Dinner time :chef:


----------



## brancsikia339

I'MA BARBACUING!!!! :chef: 

HAPPY CUATRO DE JULIO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> I'MA BARBACUING!!!! :chef:
> 
> HAPPY CUATRO DE JULIO!!!!!!!!!


I'm abt to grill lol

Random letters

Fhfjviabtndysedonkdsxvkomdfciujlkopreqdr drhimD


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

My flashlight broke so I had to put new batteries in my hamburger and then go to the party store for sweet corn

☝〽☎✂⚠✈™®©1⃣2⃣3⃣4⃣5⃣


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Please tell me you did not trust the blue monkey with your waffles???say it ain't so...


----------



## mutrok4040

I found a half eaten cookie on my desk and I ate it. No joke. I. Ate. Teh. Kookie.


----------



## agent A

I fed my waffles to a walrus lol big mistake his shaving cream smells like turtle blood now and I can't even smell so I might as well cut my tail off with a Barbie doll and end this nonsense at its source: the toaster oven!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

It's a monkey it's blue and it may have your waffle, which is all I know, so far???


----------



## agent A

If he does I'm gonna ram that waffle up his dairy air!!

Meanwhile my axolotl needs more miracle grow to tend to his leather garden under his stoner head

Yes he killed a stoner and put the head in his saddle

I think the axolotl is a gal but it's too young to tell

Now I need to go to vesuvius to buy ice cream for my lactose intolerance support group

No I am not lactose intolerant but other peeps are so I can help them by hitting them over the heads with raccoons


----------



## mutrok4040

muamuamuamuamuamuamuamuamuamuamua. Mauauauauauauauauaaaaaaaa. Mwerpwefefeleee. Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyaaaaardg!!! dwengarbeyaaantrdg!!!! Muauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauauaua. Yawn. sniff. sniff. yawn.


----------



## mutrok4040

We all need to make a topic where people make 'bug traps' and share their ideas and what they caught. I made one in my backyard.


----------



## agent A

mutrok4040 said:


> We all need to make a topic where people make 'bug traps' and share their ideas and what they caught. I made one in my backyard.


That's no way to talk about your mother


----------



## angelofdeathzz

The monkey is blue no really...i'm sure of it?


----------



## Crazy4mantis

GIANT PUPLE CLOROX WIPES KILL MUTANT BUNNY COUCH WINDOW WASHING LLAMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i had a bad day. I woke up with a hairache, then my toothbrush ate my bookshelf, then my front door danced out of the lamp and sat on my pink fuzzy unicorn that eats clorox wipes.

My pillow punched 1,385,945,105,623,497,801 happy flying d. Melanogasters, than ran out of my favorite black hole, caused superman to wrestle a clock, than threw my air purifier into grandma's fire hydrant!

BEAT THAT. I have been known as the weirdest kid in all of the 3 schools I've gone to since first grade!!!!!! My only challenger was a boy named george, and he was quickly eliminated when I sang nyan cat for ten minutes!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Oh, and not to mention,

TISSUE BOXES DANCE ON SUPERSONIC HOUSE DESKS!!!!!


----------



## agent A

lol i love it

yesterday i slit my heel open on a concrete wall when i jumped off it

then my ziplock bag spit up pvc piping on my brownie which turned it ON and it went and married a bowling ball and had 27 palm trees before running away to live in a hershey kiss


----------



## Crazy4mantis

I like pie. CAKE SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

My have you heard of the new CRAZE for paving stone pants made of exploding electric curtains?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Sorry "my" was a typo


----------



## Crazy4mantis

So i'll retype that:

MY DRAWER ATE THE GARAGE AND LIT THE TV ANTENNA ON FIRE!!!!!! CALL THE NAVY SEALS!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

This is a GREAT forum to post random stuff to gain enough posts to molt!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

My ipad sat on the mutant blind clock bee. THROW HIM TO THE MANTIDS!!!!!!!!!!! My globe kicked the picture frame monkey chair and farted, causing obama to fly to switzerland.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

OH NOES!!!!!!! RANDOMNESS OVERLOAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Real dream: I was driving through the grand canyon, and suddenly I saw the CHP arresting a pair of cacti wearing cowboy hats.

WHAT WENT ON IN MY HEAD?!?!?


----------



## Crazy4mantis

my radio killed my bottle sharpening paper dog


----------



## Crazy4mantis

GIANT MUTANT BASKETBALL HOOP CHICKEN WING 

PAPAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

the power of google translate lol.

Η επίθεση των PANDAS ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΩΝ θα ΜΟΥ καταστρέψει HOT DOG ΓΥΑΛΙ!


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

best of






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVyPPz2bt8Q


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

WOOOOO! MAD LIB!

Part of Your World (The Little Mermaid) Mad Lib

Look at this plastic dog, isn`t it neat?

Wouldn`t you think my collection`s complete?

Wouldn`t you think I`m the flying tornado radio

The flying tornado radio who has everything?

Look at this mutated chair, treasures untold

How many wonders can one idolomantis hold?

exploding around here, you`d think

Sure, she`s got everything

I`ve got killer platypuses and happy hole punches a-plenty

I`ve got who`s-its and what`s-its galore

You punch thing-a-mabobs?

I`ve got 87521

But who cares? No fuzzy purple deal. I fly more

I wanna be where the mantids are

I wanna see, wanna see `em throwing

walkin` around on those

Whaddya call `em? Oh, feet

smashing your fins, you don`t get too far

Legs are required for pencil sharpening, dancin`

Strollin` along down the

What`s that word again? venus fly trap

Up where mantis shrimps kick

Up where mantis shrimps run

Up where mantis shrimps stay all day in the sun

Wanderin` free, wish I could be

Part of that mustard

What would I give if I could live

Outta these llamas?

What would I pay to spend a day

Warm on the sand?

Betcha on a blue lamp they understand

Bet they don`t reprimand their clorox wipes

Bright young women, sick of squishing

Ready to stand

And ready to know what the picture frame fire know

Ask `em giant killer questions and get some answers

What`s a tissue box, and why does it

What`s the word? destroy

When`s it my turn?

Wouldn`t I talking?

talking to explore that panda up above

Out of obese backpack, wish purple tree could be

crush of that rake


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

OMG THAT IS WEIRD.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

I'M RUNNING OUT OF RANDOMNESS!


----------



## CoolMantid

ZAC EFRON CHOKED ON RED SPIDERMONKEY BOOGERS!


----------



## patrickfraser

Randomness has nothing to do with the nonsense going on here. If you want to be random, why not just bake a batch of poo poo cookies and eat them for breakfast? It's the breakfast for people with nothing better to do than eat poo poo for breakfast.


----------



## CoolMantid

Bottom of the River- Delta Rae... In the video she is a witch thats why the reflecion doesnt turn around when the farmers barge in and why she kills them all....the witch trials.....no.....

Ooh, baby, it's a long way down to the bottom of the river

Hold my hand,

Ooh, baby, it's a long way down, a long way down

If you get sleep or if you get none

The ######'s gonna call in the morning, baby

Check the cupboard for your daddy's gun

Red sun rises like an early warning

The Lord's gonna come for your first born son

His hair's on fire and his heart is burning

Go to the river where the water runs

Wash him deep where the tides are turning

And if you fall

Hold my hand

Ooh, baby, it's a long way down to the bottom of the river

Hold my hand,

Ooh, baby, it's a long way down, a long way down

The wolves will chase you by the pale moonlight

Drunk and driven by a devil's hunger

Drive your son like a railroad spike

Into the water, let it pull him under

Don't you lift him, let him drown alive

The good Lord speaks like a rolling thunder

Let that fever make the water rise

And let the river run dry

And I said

Hold my hand

Ooh, baby, it's a long way down to the bottom of the river

Hold my hand,

Ooh, baby, it's a long way down, a long way down


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## patrickfraser

I just made a chili-mac casserole and popped it in the oven @ 375 degrees for 30 min. Ooey, gooey, spicy, cheesy, goodness. :chef:


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> whered everyone go? did this thread end? :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


are you kidding me? it's just getting started lol

my milkshake brings all the coat hangers to the flamingo feather and they're like it's better than your mom's damn right it's better than hers i could punch you but i'd have to vomit my sweater brings all the clowns to the aluminum foil :tt2:


----------



## agent A

yuck i have a pimple inside my left nostril


----------



## Crazy4mantis

JUST KIDDING. THE REAL RANDOMNESS STARTS NOW!!!!!!!

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!

When Justin Bieber poked my telephone, it ate the lightbulb in the freezer. the hole punch sang friday and flew into the pencil sharpener contained in my esophagus. it met the telephone in a clock and they exploded the curtains. my bookshelf saw what happened, so it sat on the upside down were-walrus, unleashing an army of picture frames carrying pianos. the end was near, so we all sang the hokey pokey, kicked a roof, and punched a laser llama. the laser llama battled an immortal sea urchin that had previously farted on a bucket. than we all shouted," EVIL FLYING POTATOS ARE WALLABIES!!!"

the moral of this story: all is good when you are a panda.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

OHHHH! I forgot one important fact. backpacks are donkey eaters!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

BABY MONKEY!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

This thread ended before it ever started  The Blue monkey told me so!


----------



## patrickfraser

Never trust a blue-balled monkey.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

That's what I've been trying to tell'm, especially when it comes to your waffles!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Is this thread Over? well maybe not says the the late Great John Belushi !

,RIP, forgive the language but it can't be cleaned up or it losses its Mojo, I seem to stand corrected so carry on young bloods, by all means random is a great thought process for a good mind freak release and is a good mind trip to boot!

He is one, Zen if you will with with the BLUEMONKEY!!!


----------



## CoolMantid

Its not over. I bet most of the people are asleep


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Yeah, the squirrels at tjmaxx are crazy. but HAVE YOU SEEN THE PRICE FOR RADIOACTIVE EXPLODING WINDOW BLINDS LATELY?!?!?!?!? They cost more than the rare golden squirrel (squirellius goldenii- only at golden squirrels 4 less! 100.8765936201% off only today! Only 91254673 million dollars!*)really, the silver tape roll fell off the empire state building! bananas are RED for goodness sake! how could the evil walrus kill a fiery immortal plate!?!?!?!?!?!?! MY TREE ATE MY ROOF! the economy is terrible, because mutant wallabies from space ate my papaya!

*with a 200% off coupon


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

THAT'S NOTHING COMPARED TO TO THE RISING PRICES OF POOING PELICAN WEARING A DOG SUIT FLAVORED WOUTHWASH! Do to the recent wall street crisis and occupy protests, the prices have been raised to $100,000(42 x 98537845)+_ab_2x964892,000+_X__952+87(6x4658)__P_+784213245878513_QB_ and 649017953648_S+P632,952,164 _cents. Pooing pelican wearing a dog suit (P.P.W.D.S.)inc. says that their stocks have dropped 7821245378417543% in the last nanosecond. PPWDS inc. informs us that prices will continue to increase until a bear exactly 20'57" in height and weighing -74659.09365234 pounds wearing a pink polka dot tutu jumps 943734'83" off an underwater cliff at 6:53:06:93PST on dec. 22 2012. this MUST happen simultaneously with the dropping of 9,046,863,967,956 blueberry jam jars containing constipated grasshoppers at 756 8th st. los angeles, CA to prevent the end of the world. Good luck to you all, and remember, PURPLE BANANAS EAT EXPLODING DONKEY PUPPIE PENCIL SHARPENERS!!!!! that will help greatly on your quest.


----------



## agent A

I paid $wxk for the copyright to the letter 91 so I could convert the currency to Alex dollars which are worth 7usd at select retailers with a severed horse tail

Did I mention I'm pregnant? Since I'm parthenogenic I can produce babies at my disposal and deliver them in swimming pools so the aquatic larvae can develop on infertile eggs I deposit into the water

Me wants a snowcone  

Adele is also pregger but I don't think she is parthenogenic


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Youre a brunneria borealis! You should be proud! Especially since papayas kill kleenex boxes.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

But I do NOT want Agent A clones running around!!!!!!!!


----------



## agent A

Crazy4mantis said:


> But I do NOT want Agent A clones running around!!!!!!!!


Don't worry I eat them before they cause a problem  

Giant pretzels will rule the world since cement eats corn


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

Lol I bought the copyright to the number 9x10^4672257909531346788900542357689531689852368945774479

So get over it lol

Time to count to pi...


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Pi is infinite, so YES hes finally gonna be quiet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

So eat your killer platypus.


----------



## Crazy4mantis




----------



## brancsikia339

.,


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

brancsikia339 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aELcXyjpts&amp;feature=related
> 
> WARNING!!! MOST ANNOYING SOUNDS IN THE WORLD!!!


MAKE IT STOP!!!!! MY HOLE PUNCH ATE THE TILE ROOF FLAVORED TAPE ROLL BECAUSE THE CLOCK KILLED MY BENCH PRESS!!!


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## CoolMantid

IM BACK! DID YOU GUYS MISS ME.

YOU BETTER HAVE! :gun_bandana: :gunsmilie: :shifty: :2guns: inch:


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> IM BACK! DID YOU GUYS MISS ME.
> 
> YOU BETTER HAVE! :gun_bandana: :gunsmilie: :shifty: :2guns: inch:


I missed u so much I thought I was gonna f***ing die  

We all know green dolphins hate it when u call porcupines Godzilla lol


----------



## Crazy4mantis

So this topic finally ended. *sigh* my walking table wanted to eat the door so much...


----------



## agent A

Crazy4mantis said:


> So this topic finally ended. *sigh* my walking table wanted to eat the door so much...


lol anyone notice that member stacy's signature with the tadpole turning into a frog?

i like it but it's not scientifically accurate  

time to set fire to the rain because that's the only cure for hickory tree afro turtleshell virus  

wish my roasted turkey good luck on its epic quest to find the green seahorse skull


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Sneaky123

Flying is what buzz light year does.


----------



## agent A

Yellow turtleneck!!!


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Don't worry. I'm here. A giant mutant walrus momentarily ate me. Oh, and also, there was a little bitty problem where the earth's core was destroyed by a giant tissue box with buck teeth, causing a mega wall clock to invade The moon..


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

RANDOM BATTLE!!!!!!

POST ONE POST OF PURE RANDOMNESS, AND THE FIRST PERSON TO RUN OUT OF RANDOMNESS WINS!!!

I'll start:

THE FLYING KILLER LLAMAS THAT EAT SWAT TEAM PANDAS WILL INVADE THE PLATYPUS TREE IN MY PANCREAS!!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser

I win. :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

Slippery sandpaper he's right!! Globerboperdooper is a color!!!


----------



## sueb4653

annoying ..it is that LOL

Lady gaga jim carey and Madagastar clip


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Has this topic gone extinct?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

lol its only been two days.

So eat the platypus's socks!


----------



## patrickfraser

Does this make my butt look big?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

*I think your buggy buddy all but ruined your big pile of cocaine, *  * he won't sleep for days i'm afraid? * :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

When I took a dump the turkey hopped out of the rainbow and bungee jumped off a soda can


----------



## mutrok4040

Who all has noticed that Chinese mantids are stalkers?


----------



## brancsikia339

WELL MAYBE THE TREE ATE YOUR BABY


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

I've written several great songs.

here is my latest masterpiece, "I'm a bunny rabbit"

1. (refrain) I'm a bunny rabbit, (clap clap clap clap clap) (to 2)(after you sing 1 twice, go to 3)

2. I'm a bunny rabbit, (clap clap clap clap clap)

(to refrain)

3. And I like (trill) PIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brancsikia339

,


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

brancsikia339 said:


> YOUR SANDALS ARE UNTIED


BWAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! *falls out of chair*


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

202nd post! Now my banana can eat the lamp post!


----------



## agent A




----------



## agent A




----------



## agent A




----------



## agent A




----------



## Crazy4mantis

You are strange.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

BUT NOT AS STRANGE AS MEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was that enough exclamation marks? I don't think so. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Copy and paste works wonders.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agent A

Crazy4mantis said:


> You are strange.


I actually made all those videos...


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

pha


----------



## Crazy4mantis

mha


----------



## Crazy4mantis

lalalala


----------



## Crazy4mantis

brownie murderer


----------



## Crazy4mantis

I dare you to read that.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

grapes


----------



## Crazy4mantis

EAT YOUR KILLER PANDA!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Poo.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Bye bye nines


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Hello waffles!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Any notice something different about the post? I do. Now boo boo the bunny is destroying civilization!!!


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

I've got u all beat

999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999^999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Nines gone

Do you like runny babbits?


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Nines gone.

Pougvtrxdesafuyyghhgvrdtfddg


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Nines gone

Hello killer teddy bears!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Nines gone

Who knew air tasted so good?


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Nines gone.

Waffles murdered the pillows


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Nines gone

Killer pancakes eat my roof


----------



## patrickfraser

Really? I don't get it. Kids, I guess. Here...Enjoy a 9 at my expense. I think Philinyuma took the high road. Getting to feel that way myself when assaulted with such a waste of space. It's not like you guys pay the hosting, is it?


----------



## agent A

patrickfraser said:


> Really? I don't get it. Kids, I guess. Here...Enjoy a 9 at my expense. I think Philinyuma took the high road. Getting to feel that way myself when assaulted with such a waste of space. It's not like you guys pay the hosting, is it?


I don't understand wat u r trying to say :huh: 

R u saying we irritated Phil and then he killed himself and we should pay for the website? I am a supporter of the forum

I didn't think this topic would get this crazy


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

OK ENOUGH WITH THE 9s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser

not worth it.....


----------



## gripen

Really people. Jacking up Peter's bill with millions of 9's.


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> Really people. Jacking up Peter's bill with millions of 9's.


Wait

U mean every post costs money???

:blush:


----------



## Sneaky123

Ahhh! Die uhr ist LEBENDIG DDD: i had to use a translator for that last word ): ICH EIN BIN BETRUGER ;(((


----------



## Sneaky123

Btw, sprechen sie deutsch?


----------



## gripen

Sneaky123 said:


> Btw, sprechen sie deutsch?


I wish LOL


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

agent A said:


> I don't understand wat u r trying to say :huh:
> 
> R u saying we irritated Phil and then he killed himself and we should pay for the website? I am a supporter of the forum
> 
> I didn't think this topic would get this crazy


He means Phil grew tired of all the monkey business and childsplay around here, Phil was good for the forum unlike the billion 9's, I'm all for having some fun God knows I can get goofy and off the wall, but com'on man, do you think this is what Peter wants and pays for? Let's try to keep it real...


----------



## patrickfraser

brancsikia339 said:


> getting rid of my nines


Now see if you can get your compadres to do the same.  

...And +1 to the above. At least Phil was an educated poster with enlightenment shone upon the forum. He sometimes got wordy, but at least he made you think (well, myself, anyway). Not like reminding us that 9 is a number and a lot of them can get annoying.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

MY NINES ARE... Wait for iiiitttttttt.........GOOOOOOONNNNNNEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

spot the v

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwvwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

and NOBODY start a spot the v contest!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MantidDan

My Chinese mantids are invading Africa to attack the African mantids.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I only got to page 2, I am to old for this.....


----------



## angelofdeathzz

_I think random left the building with Elvis ???_


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## CoolMantid

I left this topic a while ago lol


----------



## Crazy4mantis

my rainbow monkey ate the roof.

WHAT?!?!?! THE ROOF? NOW HOW WILL THE EVIL PANDA KILL MY PENCIL SHARPENER!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Crazy4mantis




----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Some real songs I made up, some of them with my friends.

SOCK PUPPET DANCING MONKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm a bunny rabbit, and I like pie

JABBA THE HUTT IS FAT

Let's do some squats (keep your buns warm)

I WANT MY MANTIS TODAY!

And the famous, epic song now becoming viral at my school:

THE CALCULATOR FLAVOR SONG!

all songs are not copyrighted, but if you copy I will set a hungry adult female clinia humeralis on you.


----------



## patrickfraser

Forget about yesterday

Understand now

Change the world one person at a time

Keep your credit in check

Take your family out for a nice dinner

Have dessert first

Initiate positivity

Save the best for last

Travel as much as you can

Have a wonderful day, every day

Read a book a month

Erase negativity whenever possible

Avenge your aggressors

Don't underestimate stupidity

:lol:


----------



## sueb4653

well said


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jliw_bEUYuU


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

hmmmm


----------



## Crazy4mantis

I know why:

llamas are pink!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

The Blue Monkey couldn't have stolen your waffles? He's been with Patrickfraser helping him write cool little inspiring poems/jingles...


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Impossible! evelyn pineweed scotchwoman was assassinated by my ischnomantis gigas while exploding on a hole punch! It must have been... wait, it couldn't have...no! this is impossible...no!...not...I THOUGHT HE WAS DEAD!...YEKNOM EULB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

try to find out who that is. I bet you know. :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I need a mirror and further analisis...


----------



## patrickfraser

You need a mirror? lol


----------



## jimpaunik

My last Rhombodera is now adult.


----------



## agent A

guys, i think i just got married to:







but idk because my memory got wiped by:


----------



## BugLover

bringing up this thread again....

WATCH OUT FOR MY FLYING PLATAPUS EATING A POTATO


----------



## agent A

Purplish pink banana


----------



## Crazy4mantis

don't be a potato unless your mom was a banana for halloween. have a happy easter.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

do you like your potato to be squished under the new years eve moon-thing?

the ceiling's the floor and the wall ate your face.

your mom is a tree under the garage.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> Oh god this again :lol:


your deity wont help u now  

and did I mention

she's watchin u in your sleep:


----------



## Crazy4mantis

brancsikia339 said:


> Oh god this again :lol:


It never ended.

so eat your killer panda and climb a glue stick.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Breaking News!

TAPE ROLLS ASSASSINATE WINDOW AFTER FISH TANK RALLY IN BROWNIE​Citizens of Potatoland were shocked yesterday after the carpet society held a fish tank rally in the county brownie. the blue monkey window was folded into a banana and killed by violin case tape rolls. this incident is the latest in a chain of attacks by this group, according to the table department. "Tape roll attacks have increased by an estimated 72% since the greenhouse llama fell into a debt cabinet," says Hyteniarisian Boocalysysytway, the spoon pot's official granite. "We have had a total of 43.8 total incidents in the last 2 days, and 89% were allegedly devoid of mouse hair". The general public is very concerned, as sea cucumber tomatos have not been green since 1980. the ceiling fan is doing all that it can to jump over a speaker, but it is unknown if the garage has trees.

-Sitnam4yzarc, associated closet


----------



## brancsikia339

*SPONTANEOUS AUTOMERIS BOOPS*


----------



## agent A

Now for a look at your Weather:

tonight will be partly to mostly sunny, with the sun having a big old grin on her cheeks (ALL her cheeks)

the moon will vomit up scriptodust and gremlins will wander about, belting out their monotone mating calls

gremlin spermetaphores can travel at speeds of over 60 mph, so beware of these large projectiles throughout your midnight commute

the potato apocalypse will temporarily pause because tomorrow morning the moon will have to renew his contraceptive prescription, and when the daylight comes adam Levine will be on his own, so tonight he may hold you so close

do not panic, as this is normal in the cycle of the rainbow turtle's return to the skypecloudicon galaxy

the toaster galaxy will be at its closest point to earth today, so more nyan cats may be noticed in the atmosphere later at Z:OH PM, as the galaxy will be only 1/700 of a rainbow year (a rainbow year is the amount of space a rainbow covers in a year, equivalent to 3,000,080,776 light years) away from us instead of 1/30 of a rainbow year

the GHAINESPT will be hosting its 365timesayearannual rain dance tomorrow gninrom at BQ_SF:45.7777777 so beware of the illuminati

and that was sports for ya! be sure to wear plenty of oxygen gas repellant tomorrowday evenernoon


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Now let's see what's going on in entertainment!

Dady Mama released her new album "A Table Ate My Face" yesterday, and has over -43,000 sales in less than less than -24 hours per second. Her fan club, The horse wranglers, flew an empire state building for 3 minutes, causing a USB outlet riot in the streets of PVC pipes. many clocks jumped under potatoes.

The new movie Alpaca Justice, directed by Yo Yo Face, is going to be released in the underworld tonight. over 3 rainbow unicorns flew to mars to die. the national safety commission is currently investigating the cause of the glue stick flying over brooklyn.

TNT has announced their new show "Bombs", a much anticipated sequel to the 1960's romantic opera "Evil Mama Hipocritical Amazonian Pigmy Hippopotami". it has -6 star ratings on 42 planets, a new record for the world's largest salamander.

and now back to you for the potato forecast!


----------



## agent A

currently the EYE of the potato hurricane tornado is overhead the mushroom kingdom

when turtles and koopa troopas don't know how to use adjective agreement, the relative pronoun jumps into a portable toilet so its motherly figure can enjoy a delicious fried battery snack, usually with peanut butter flavored milk

since the potatoes look like sparkly fairies, they are unsafe to eat unless you are despairing about your life and want to die

death spoke to the dish and so instead of running with a spoon, it jogged with a fork

meanwhile, the defecate for the starving flamingoes of eatingbonsaitreesisabadidealand race has been postponed to last week due to the fact that pi is an irrational number

the ancient greeks never existed, the skeeg made them up so the pelicans could have legal representation in a court of illegal activity

that is all

or is it?? the time is currently fiftyseven-seventyfour:HOWDOYOUPOOP o'clock


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Right You Are!

and now for some notable political headlines

PURPLE BASEBALL TEAMS FLY BANANA TO WRAP MOON IN BOOKCASE

APPLE POOPS OUT NEW FLOOR IN MASSACHUSETTS TO SAVE INNOCENT CHILDREN FROM GRAPES

DRAWERS FOR HOPE ANNOUNCES NEW PLAN TO END WORLD 

PACIFIC WOOD GLUE PAPAYAS FACE IN TREE

COCONUTS COCONUTS MANGOES: THE NEW CLASSICAL POP DISCO SENSATION

WALL FAN DREAMS OF FACES IN BLUE MONKEY

the papayas are currently hot pink

the time is fortymango-applepeach:IPOOPINTHETOILET o'clock


----------



## agent A

you forgot the least important one of them none!

New Language Invented by Turnip Puppies Allows Nitrous Oxide a Chance to Breathe


----------



## brancsikia339

*SPONTANEOUS AUTOMERIS BOOPS*


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Automeris boops are essential to the tar pit mango warrior's master plan to destroy the 5 dvd drives falling up the sky. these dvd drives poop out toxodera heads at a speed of 42 farts/toilet. they will kill us all if we do not eat a ceiling fan while standing naked under a fish tank at 4:76:97APM past potato and yell "COCONUTS!" to a cabinet on your face. so go bang your head under a panda candle.


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## brancsikia339




----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


>


Nice procyon lotor


----------



## Crazy4mantis

brancsikia339 said:


>


I got the same one for christmas!!! did you get it from josh's frogs? they are having a -57.3% off sale on rainbow potato silverware.


----------



## brancsikia339

Crazy4mantis said:


> .


----------



## jamurfjr

Aspies dislike spontaneity and randomness. Like. A. Plant. Just sayin'.


----------



## jamurfjr

Curse you Heisenberg!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncertainty_principle

Edited to add: *angrily shakes fist in the air*


----------



## brancsikia339

STARBUCKS FRAPPUCINO






edit: that was the wrong picture but i'm leaving it anyway


----------



## agent A

well the pterodactyl army was defeated at the banana bread loaf tomorroday because the african panda force WZELM66 ambushed them with roasted coffee

col. hot dog mikpooperson said that he will be travelling to the watery grave desert to use the platinum toilet


----------



## Crazy4mantis

agent A said:


> well the pterodactyl army was defeated at the banana bread loaf tomorroday because the african panda force WZELM66 ambushed them with roasted coffee
> 
> col. hot dog mikpooperson said that he will be travelling to the watery grave desert to use the platinum toilet


very sad to hear that the war is going great. next time, head butt a wall before 4:30 to avoid expected binocular dumpling buses.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!ONA!!!


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

WARNING

STILL AT LARGE

THE INTERNATIONAL CRIMINAL BLUE C.H.U. MONKEY IS STILL ON THE LOOSE.

MONKEY IS WANTED FOR 5 CHARGES OF GRAND THEFT WAFFLE AND 847.84 CHARGES OF POTATO KIDNAPPING.

MONKEY WAS LAST SPOTTED AT AGENT A'S HOUSE 3 MINUTES AGO.

IF SPOTTED, DO NOT ATTEMPT TO ENGAGE MONKEY.

HE IS KNOWN TO BE ARMED WITH HIGH POWER BLUENESS.

IF ANY INFORMATION REGARDING YOUR FACE IS KNOWN, CONTACT THE AGENT A'S HOUSE POLICE IMMEDIATELY.

GENERAL SITNAM4YZARC M.D.


----------



## agent A

A giant bird decided to release his pet crab on my friend's carrot gland, causing severe stock market crashes in the mushroom kingdom

the monkey criminal was so constipated last night he was unable to lay his egg pod, thus allowing him to evade police and jump through the curling iron portal

in an attempt to outdo adele, katy perry set fire to hail and because of this, a huge seagull ate john meyer

a representative from the curly fries fraternity said she would dig meyer's remains out of the gull poop when the moon jumps over her cow

and now your weather forcast

huge car crashes are falling from the road clouds, so the weather is perfect for picnics

tomorrow the skies are clear and we are at risk of sun attack and it is highly dangerous to leave the underground lairs


----------



## Rick




----------



## Paradoxica

Another random video we can thank the Japanese for:

A Skateboarding Interpretation of a game of Billards

http://youtu.be/hDtL_5uyLJs


----------



## Crazy4mantis

you...are...not...a...POTATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY PONY TIME!!!!!!!

AAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Did u say BLUE MONKEY!!!


----------



## agent A

A coconut and an elderly person at fall risk walk into a bar, and when they realize they arent in the pet store to get turtles, they go back to the giant shoe and toss radios out the windows


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

My eye hurts (first post in this thread, EVER)


----------



## patrickfraser

OMG! I WANNA BUY A MONKEY!







http://www.undergroundreptiles.com/index.php/other-animals/mammals/34-mammals/352-common-marmoset-monkey


----------



## fleurdejoo

There was a marmoset and and a coatimundi at the herp show.

I am want to steal.


----------



## jamurfjr

Instead of a monkey, marmoset, or coatimundi, might I recommend a jenglot? Keep the bloodlust sated, and they make great pets.  





And don't forget to watch "Jenglot the Movie"! A word of caution: while I found the trailer/movie comical, others may find it a bit gory.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Is that the new flick co-directed by Quentin Tarantino and George Lucas? Lol


----------



## jamurfjr

angelofdeathzz said:


> Is that the new flick co-directed by Quentin Tarantino and George Lucas? Lol


How'd you know?! :lol:


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Guys this is getting less random. I must fix it.

COCONUTS FLY NEBRASKA IMPORTS CHINA BEDBOARD GARAGE LAMP NAVY SEALS WINDOW MONGERS CURTAIN KILLERS. PANDAS DON'T LIKE TO SMASH JELLO IPAD PILLOWS AND KILL FACE GROUNDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser

patrickfraser said:


> Forget about yesterday
> 
> Understand now
> 
> Change the world one person at a time
> 
> Keep your credit in check
> 
> Take your family out for a nice dinner
> 
> Have dessert first
> 
> Initiate positivity
> 
> Save the best for last
> 
> Travel as much as you can
> 
> Have a wonderful day, every day
> 
> Read a book a month
> 
> Erase negativity whenever possible
> 
> Avenge your aggressors
> 
> Don't underestimate stupidity
> 
> :lol:


Say what?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

12 win streak in "Blood brothers" then the evil Legends carted me away!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

NANANANANANANANANANANANANANPURPLEMANTISFIST!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

MMMMMAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSFFFFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

dta dta mhah


----------



## patrickfraser

Just an observation. This thread is for being random, right? Yet....you still must bring it up to post your randomness. This IS NOT random, but preconceived stupidity posing under the guise of randomness. :tt2:


----------



## Mëluzynn

I miss Aluine !

(is it random enough ? lol)


----------



## Crazy4mantis

patrickfraser said:


> Just an observation. This thread is for being random, right? Yet....you still must bring it up to post your randomness. This IS NOT random, but preconceived stupidity posing under the guise of randomness. :tt2:


that is true, but Adenosine-5'-triphosphate (ATP) is a nucleoside triphosphate used in cells as a coenzyme. It is often called the "molecular unit of currency of intracellular energy transfer. ATP transports chemical energy within cells for metabolism. It is one of the end products of photophosphorylation, cellular respiration, and fermentation and used by enzymes and structural proteins in many cellular processes, including biosynthetic reactions, motility, and cell division. One molecule of ATP contains three phosphate groups, and it is produced by a wide variety of enzymes, including ATP synthase, from adenosine diphosphate (ADP) or adenosine monophosphate (AMP) and various phosphate group donors.Substrate level phosphorylation, oxidative phosphorylation in cellular respiration, and photophosphorylation in photosynthesis are three major mechanisms of ATP biosynthesis.Metabolic processes that use ATP as an energy source convert it back into its precursors. ATP is therefore continuously recycled in organisms: the human body, which on average contains only 250 grams (8.8 oz) of ATP, turns over its own body weight equivalent in ATP each day. ATP is used as a substrate in signal transduction pathways by kinases that phosphorylate proteins and lipids, as well as by adenylate cyclase, which uses ATP to produce the second messenger molecule cyclic AMP. The ratio between ATP and AMP is used as a way for a cell to sense how much energy is available and control the metabolic pathwaysthat produce and consume ATP. Apart from its roles in energy metabolism and signaling, ATP is also incorporated into nucleic acids by polymerases in the process of transcription. ATP is the neurotransmitter believed to signal the sense of taste. The structure of this molecule consists of a purine base (adenine) attached to the 1' carbon atom of apentose sugar (ribose). Three phosphate groups are attached at the 5' carbon atom of the pentose sugar. It is the addition and removal of these phosphate groups that inter-convert ATP, ADP and AMP. When ATP is used in DNA synthesis, the ribose sugar is first converted to deoxyribose by ribonucleotide reductase.ATP was discovered in 1929 by Karl Lohmann, Fiske and Y.Subba Rao of Harvard Medical School but its correct structure was not determined until some years later. It was proposed to be the main energy transfer molecule in the cell by Fritz Albert Lipmann in 1941, that is, being the intermediary molecule between energy-yielding (exergonic) and energy-requiring (endergonic) reactions. It was first artificially synthesized by Alexander Todd in 1948.

And therefore, pink bananas are globes.


----------



## agent A

now I think the biggest problem here is the Mushroom Kingdom is one of the largest kingdoms in the Mushroom World. It is under the rule of Princess Peach Toadstool. Additionally, the Mushroom Kingdom shares its southwestern border with the Beanbean Kingdom, and shared its eastern border with Grass Land and its southeastern border with Desert Hill and Sea Side. There is disparity between the kingdom's multiple appearances regarding the exact layout of certain towns and locations. However, the Mushroom Kingdom comprises many recurring landscapes, such as plains, deserts, islands, forests, mountains, snowy areas, volcanoes and others.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

sueb4653 said:


> i'M STUCK AT WORK :sleeping: nline2long:





mutrok4040 said:


> Lol naughty. On a forum about praying mantises while at work.


I'm at work all the time! So yes I get on the forum too! bahahahahahaha ha!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

dat dat dada dada Afro Circus Afro Circus!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

agent A said:


> well the pterodactyl army was defeated at the banana bread loaf tomorroday because the african panda force WZELM66 ambushed them with roasted coffee
> 
> col. hot dog mikpooperson said that he will be travelling to the watery grave desert to use the platinum toilet


it's official agent A has gone bonkers!


----------



## agent A

TheOtherSpecies said:


> it's official agent A, having gone bonkers, likes to eat turtle shaped pretzels!


I fixed that for ya


----------



## brancsikia339




----------



## Crazy4mantis

More Breaking News from the station that brings you more poo than ever, PANDA 41!

IMMOBILIZED TABLES SPEAK OUT AGAINST BOOKSHELF FLOWER POTS​​_ 27:18PSD Octovember 64, 2000+face. _A protest was held yesterday at the new york window factory speaking out against the recent atrocities of the Bookshelf Flower Pot Army (BFPA). Led by the disabled tables of Lithuania, the troubled clocks gathered to peacefully protest, but the Flower Pots could not tolerate the demonstrations. "We have not committed any dresser theft since Arnold the Terrible ruled the headphone potato", said King Carpetmonger Bookshelf III in a press conference in his private volcano yesterday. However, this conflicts with the kangaroo investigators' recent information release of the BFPA's international activities. "The Bookshelf Flower Pots have committed serious crimes against saturn. 78% of Nabraska's record deals are held by Alien Bunnies without proper citizenship (_quote from the AP calculus)_", said Home Depot 3 weeks ago. Depot mysteriously disappeared the day after the information was released. "The Table Department does not believe that these two events are coincidental", Said Hyteniarisian Boocalysysytway, Official Granite of the Spoon Pot, second class," we will be keeping close tabs on cucumbers from now on, or at least until the Mirror gives up his throne on the face.

Related Articles

Tape Rolls Apologize for Murder of Window

Citizens Furious: Turnip Puppies Arrested for Giving Nitrous Oxide a Voice

PAPAYAS!!!


----------



## agent A

a new breakthrough in the Aaron Hernandez case:

a transparent puppy managed to plant enough ailanthus trees to prohibit the use of severed fingers in the pyrotechnical aspects of a chicken's open heart surgery

because of this, lawyers for the purple dinosaur accused of using a potato peeler to destroy a scented candle have to rethink their saturniid rearing methods

more updates to come


----------



## Crazy4mantis

agent A said:


> a new breakthrough in the Aaron Hernandez case:
> 
> a transparent puppy managed to plant enough ailanthus trees to prohibit the use of severed fingers in the pyrotechnical aspects of a chicken's open heart surgery
> 
> because of this, lawyers for the purple dinosaur accused of using a potato peeler to destroy a scented candle have to rethink their saturniid rearing methods
> 
> more updates to come


Oh, Boy! I'm So Excited!!! I never would have dreamed that pencil SWAT teams jump off buildings to poop out idolo globes in bathroom markets!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

So, the exploding panda donkey pooed a tree on pluto, causing the stock market to crash. I mean, really. Nobody asked face eating cabbage to fly, but navy SEALs flopped into a lamp anyway. Seriously, though. What is WITH the potato yearbook prices. Pillows have more soda than monkey butts!!! Well, I suppose it can't be helped if lace window toilets are only brown when imported to china from nebraska, and only if the papaya on mars is in perfect alignment with killer sloth cookies. Piano players killed wall stickers, and so did the clock on your lamborghini. Encyclopedia blankets must not eat walls after 4pm on saturday. *sigh*


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

bless that teacher's soul.


----------



## agent A

this thing is scary


----------



## Crazy4mantis

How did you get that picture of my house?

I assume cabinets flew to the tv to capture the koala and dig a window? Or was it the chair factory? IT'S A MYSTERY.


----------



## agent A

Crazy4mantis said:


> How did you get that picture of my house?
> 
> I assume cabinets flew to the tv to capture the koala and dig a window? Or was it the chair factory? IT'S A MYSTERY.


actually, the Pythagorean theorem explains why woodchucks won't chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could if a woodchuck could chuck wood

them rodents are LAZY!

on the other hand, turtles do like to look at dead cookie dough so I cant complain


----------



## Crazy4mantis

I am sitting next to a folded table eating an eraser and thinking about my life. FISH TANKS!!!


----------



## agent A

Crazy4mantis said:


> I am sitting next to a folded table eating an eraser and thinking about my life. FISH TANKS!!!


I used to eat erasers in 1st grade

once I ate so many my poop turned pink


----------



## brancsikia339

Weird and hilarious stuff that goes on in my school:

My english teacher stalks our private conversations and grammatically corrects them. Not just that, but she seems to know when anyone makes a grammatical mistake. SHE KNOWS EVERYTHING
My social studies teacher keeps a gallon of peanut butter and toothpaste in his desk
A kid in my math class always screams about seeing a monkey behind the board. He started in September and never stopped
My old math teacher aggressively graded tests, having a mix between angry and constipated while writing
A kid admits that he spends an upwards of 50 hours on video games a week, and eats bacon wrapped meatballs the whole time. Not only does he not gain weight, but he specifically tells my friend and I about it cuz we're vegetarians
And last but not least, *My science teacher's official nickname is King BlueHead. *Also we made her a calendar of babies


----------



## ScienceGirl

You. Guys. Scare. Me. :wacko:


----------



## ScienceGirl

And seriously, how am I the only person in "Chat"??? :shifty:


----------



## ScienceGirl

patrickfraser said:


> Really? I don't get it. Kids, I guess. Here...Enjoy a 9 at my expense. I think Philinyuma took the high road. Getting to feel that way myself when assaulted with such a waste of space. It's not like you guys pay the hosting, is it?


Who was Philinyuma? Sad that he left, since it seems like he was a great contributor... Does Peter really pay for each post made?


----------



## agent A

ScienceGirl said:


> And seriously, how am I the only person in "Chat"??? :shifty:


I was in chat too and said hi but u didn't wanna answer my greeting

so I left, grew a pair of wings, and jumped out my window

I flew around my neighborhood, hovered over my neighbor's yard, pooped on their dog, then proceeded to land in a blue spruce tree

after eating several cones, I vomited and watched raccoons eat the chunky meal

then I flew back into my house, checked chat again, cried, and fell asleep

typical day I must say


----------



## Crazy4mantis

so then I said,

IT'S PURPLE!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

A typical day in the life of a computer mouse's potato monkey: KOUNIA,NANIOMANIOMANINA,OCI,ANEYA,KOUNAMANIEOUNA!!! (Theme song!)

TAPE ROLL WINDOW-MONGER

Grapetastic speaker ceilings don't eat panda chair rolling CDs.

And so It was Said: mwhaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAANNNNNNNAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!

So in conclusion, It would be safe to presume that Your face is a banana on HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

I just realized I forgot to delete a whole page of 9s from the 9 battle!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

know your face so that cabinets won't be a problem. but you will want to forget your bookshelf to throw the ceiling in the dumpster and kill the trial. TWICE AND NOT NEGATIVE FOUR NONE!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

oRRRi


----------

